

Groupon wanted $1B in breakup fees from Google - arman0
http://blogs.forbes.com/christophersteiner/2010/12/08/why-groupon-dumped-google-is-the-government-to-blame/

======
brown9-2
"The tradeoff for assenting to a period of future ambiguity, of course, is the
promise of a large breakup fee if the deal were not to go through. "

Really? I would have thought the tradeoff was promise of the large _purchase
price_.

------
wccrawford
That fee seems a little excessive. I can see wanted an amount high enough to
offset any disruption cause by the merge and then breakup, but that number is
quite a bit higher than the disruption that would be caused, I'd think.

~~~
mortenjorck
I agree. But I think that fee included putting a dollar value on cultural
disruption as well.

------
cd34
The rumors circulating around the deal surely did more for their valuation
than their business model. They should be paying Google.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Not sure - maybe they went disclosing more strategic items than they would
have hoped... I'm really wondering.

